# New Holland Workmaster? Powerstar? Something else?



## Towaliga (Sep 30, 2021)

Looking at the Workmaster 75 and Powerstar 75 from New Holland. I already have a good relationship with my local New Holland dealer since I currently have a TN65 (pictured) and get it serviced there. There is a local John Deere dealer but I have not contacted them yet.

*Wants*:
Grapple/Front End Loader
Cab
More than 65HP

*Use*:
Property is 240 acres, but around 200 of it is big hardwoods, so I am really only going to be working on 40 acres total with the tractor. Main uses for the tractor will be moving limbs/debris from clearcut areas to make foodplots, some grading of the gravel road where it periodically washes out from rain, and then the rest will be bush hogging around orchards, as well as plowing and seeding food plots. 

Current limiting factor is pole barn (pictured) which only allows for 100 inches of clearance, but I my GC is going to go out and see about jacking it up and adding clearance. 

Happy to hear any feedback on the Workmaster or Powerstar, as well as any alternate JD or NH recommendations you may think would be more appropriate for my use. Thanks in advance


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Are you looking for new or used? Cab or open station? 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel drive? Price range?


----------



## Towaliga (Sep 30, 2021)

Cab, new, and 4wd. I have priced the Powerstar 75 and am comfortable with the price. Looking at getting that + root rake grapple


----------

